# Donkeys on the Trail!



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

You DO know that you can't ask a question like this without posting pictures?

We MUST see photos!


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't have a donkey but I went to a Mule and Donkey club trail ride last week. There were 4 saddle donkeys beeing ridden! Soooo cute. But I don't know enough about them to give any tips.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I kept their heads up, after awhile they learned that every time they went down for a bit they couldn't get one.


Put many enjoyable miles on donkeys.


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

I run into other people on donkeys on our trails every once in a while. There's one at our barn but he isn't broke to ride, just to drive.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

JulieG said:


> I run into other people on donkeys on our trails every once in a while. There's one at our barn but he isn't broke to ride, just to drive.


The donkeys I had took hardly anything to teach to be ridden. 

Saddled them up, hopped on and followed an experienced donkey down the trail. They learned reining as we went. Going down the trail kept their minds busy with new scenery and off the thing on their backs. Usually would ride all day the first time.

Had one that tried bucking.... his bucks where paltry, I laughed and down the trail he went.


----------



## Polo Pony (Sep 8, 2012)

Here are some photos, although not the greatest quality (cell phone pics):



















I had to punch a couple more holes on that sidepull since the noseband was so low. She seems to like the aussie saddle because the girth doesn't bunch in her armpits like my english saddle and its girth. 

My biggest problem is sword ferns... those beautiful ferns are everywhere in my locale and they are tall enough to be had without the donkeys really dipping their heads down at all! Funny, no other animal eats them, including the masses of whitetail deer around here, but my donkeys love them! I used to have many beautiful sword ferns in my pasture as well, but alas, no more...


----------



## Polo Pony (Sep 8, 2012)

Roux said:


> I don't have a donkey but I went to a Mule and Donkey club trail ride last week. There were 4 saddle donkeys beeing ridden! Soooo cute. But I don't know enough about them to give any tips.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh wow, I wish there was a club like that around here! How cool!


----------



## Polo Pony (Sep 8, 2012)

ChitChatChet said:


> The donkeys I had took hardly anything to teach to be ridden.
> 
> Saddled them up, hopped on and followed an experienced donkey down the trail. They learned reining as we went. Going down the trail kept their minds busy with new scenery and off the thing on their backs. Usually would ride all day the first time.
> 
> Had one that tried bucking.... his bucks where paltry, I laughed and down the trail he went.


Do they learn driving fairly easily if they already ride?


----------



## bellison (Apr 6, 2016)

*donkeys on the trail*

I have a team of 3y/o mini donkeys that will be going camping and trail driving in May. They are only green broke. I had a lot of trouble getting them to move forward in harness. This pair excels in "waiting"! I have had horses for 40yrs. You can't do any training if you don't have forward motion.My donkeys are another story! If they do not see a purpose in my request, they drop anchor and wait. For some reason that I don't know or understand, on their own, they started forward in harness---only at a walk, but at lease forward. I understand your problem. They now trot nicely as a team--for awhile--then they decide to "wait". Keeping them going forward is still a bit of an issue.
They are miniature donkeys/asses. Their names are Fanny Mae and Derriere.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I can just imagine the ballet moves my horse would have if he met THAT on the trail!


----------

